# Plowing rates. How much do you make an hour?



## hondarider94 (Jan 10, 2010)

Ive been out plowing for probably 3.5 hours.. Ive made $150+. I say plus because one lady wasnt home to pay me. But we are family friends with her so i know she will pay me, i dont know how much though. So what are you making an hour? 

Mines basically $43/hour


----------

